# Blue screen of death problem in my PC. Screenshot attached. Please help!



## kasshav (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Recently I have been facing a weird problem with my PC. After using for some minutes the system freezes and hard disk doesn't respond.

And now the Blue screen has also started appearing. Whenever I start and restart my pc, after a couple of minutes I am getting the blue screen. 
Here is a screenshot.



Please provide me what part of hardware is causing this error.


----------



## Myth (Jan 20, 2013)

Post complete system config.


----------



## RubySh. (Feb 10, 2013)

More likely a failing HDD. but let us know if you have recently added any hardware or made changes to the Bios. that would be helpful.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 10, 2013)

Google and download HD Tune, click on error scan and run it. If you see any red blocks, RMA your drive!


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 10, 2013)

Its your Antivirus. Do you have Avast?

Uninstall your antivirus and check if the problem persists.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 10, 2013)

download & install the latest avast version.if you already have latest version then re-install.


----------



## kasshav (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Incinerator, 
That was the problem and got rectified after I uninstalled Avast. Sorry for super late response.


The Incinerator said:


> Its your Antivirus. Do you have Avast?
> 
> Uninstall your antivirus and check if the problem persists.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Its your Antivirus. Do you have Avast?
> 
> Uninstall your antivirus and check if the problem persists.



I am interested on how you deduced this


----------



## Mario (Apr 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I am interested on how you deduced this



Take a look at the screeny and google the name of the file in it!


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I am interested on how you deduced this


aswsp.sys


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 16, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I am interested on how you deduced this



If you analyze the dump data you will come across the manipulative system file thats causing the error loop.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Apr 16, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Its your Antivirus. Do you have Avast?
> 
> Uninstall your antivirus and check if the problem persists.



I'm amazed..!


----------

